# C'Dale Frame Warranty Transferable?



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm considering purchasing a used SuperSix and curious to know if C'dale warranties are transferable, or is the warranty limited to the original owner. I obviously don't plan to break the frame, but I'm just weighing the risk/benefit of buying a used carbon frame.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

non-transferable.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The lifetime warranty voids the moment the original owner sells it.


----------

